
Name as If Your Life Depends on It: A Guide to Clean Code - ohjeez
https://deliverydoubled.com/name-as-if-your-life-depends-on-it-a-guide-to-cleaner-code
======
chefe
"Don’t be afraid of nonsense or longer names"

Well, I can definelty relate to that. I rarely come back to change a name, if
it's anything other than foo or alike. So, if I choose foo it hurts my eyes
every time I see it and I feel obligated to give a proper name. And that is
often easier once I progressed with the rest of that piece of code.

